# What animated characters would you totally do



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Don't even try to deny it, we've all seen a cartoon/animated character that made us all tingly in unmentionable parts before...Or at least a character we found pretty good looking for a drawing.

I'll start off with:








Milo Thatch <3


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh, and if you post an image, plz keep it SFW, thnx


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Yup. Total chick magnet right there. He's already got the chains on too. That's a plus.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

She's just a jiggly ball of ****.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

joked35 said:


>


Woah, woah. She said SFW photos. He's totally nude. You'll scar the minds of any children that walk in here.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

**** this forum LMAO


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@TenYears I knew you would post Jessica Rabbit! I also thought maybe you'd post Tinkerbell for some reason, maybe because you describe your girlfriend as pixie-like! lol


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


>


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i would do him while he's picking his nose on the toilet while snorting down a chocolate parfait. like totally. that's how much i would do him.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

there was this episode where the groke stole my jockstrap, but our feelings were never consumated due to SSRIs. here she is sniffing it with a simplistic pleasure


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Creeper would be a rough lover, boy would he moan.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> @*TenYears* I knew you would post Jessica Rabbit! I also thought maybe you'd post Tinkerbell for some reason, maybe because you describe your girlfriend as pixie-like! lol


Lol, yeah, she is so tiny, she's like 5'2'', and maybe 100 pounds soaking wet. I can totally pick her up and put her over my shoulder and carry her to the bedroom lol.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Best of all she knows where she wants to do it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> i would do him while he's picking his nose on the toilet while snorting down a chocolate parfait. like totally. that's how much i would do him.


i'd just like to post my support for this content

i struggled here with various reply options but i'll just leave it at that. godspeed


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> i'd just like to post my support for this content
> 
> i struggled here with various reply options but i'll just leave it at that. godspeed


thank you for your support.

with your blessings from now on i will shlick twice as hard whenever i watch the show


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> thank you for your support.
> 
> with your blessings from now on i will shlick twice as hard whenever i watch the show


ahhhhh hhaaaahaaaaa haaaaaaa you're disgraceful


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> ahhhhh hhaaaahaaaaa haaaaaaa you're disgraceful
> 
> [/IMG]












ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Depressed94 (Jun 30, 2015)

yoko littner


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> ಠ_ಠ


how can i assure you that your base nature has nothing but my full approval? :3 over to mike -










for strictly academic reasons i'd just like to point out that i enjoy pulling out my nose hair, kinda feels like turning reality up to 11. wonder what it'd be like having someone else pull one out ;_;


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

wat dat chin do, doe


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

or


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i guess if i had to pick one, i'd pick trent from daria. i think this is a common one.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Yoko of Gurren Lagann*


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

My bae :heart


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> My bae.


james >>> token ginge


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Surly Wurly said:


> james >>> token ginge


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Vuldoc said:


>


Ahhh, very good choice. But y'know, I'm personally more of a Azula girl myself











RadnessaurousRex said:


> https://33.media.tumblr.com/d1d70150aed44255d0911eca86c82e83/tumblr_mnqtdwjuJc1rezdhvo1_500.gif
> http://orig14.deviantart.net/36f9/f...if_from_pokemon_ep03_by_yoswallow-d717eks.gif
> http://orig09.deviantart.net/9bf5/f...f_from_pokemon_ep011_by_yoswallow-d712hoj.gif
> http://33.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_la08fzRIEy1qb1hwbo1_400.gif
> ...


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

The girl from the South Park episode Major Boobage.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

sio said:


>


lol!

Hey you asked. Misty was my childhood crush, my hormones where on hyper drive when I was a kid xD


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Lola bunny!!!

Oh yea


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Hahaha, I love this thread.

I guess for me it would have to be Izaya Orihara and Mikasa Ackerman.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Zelda


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

I always preferred skinny, awkward Hercules over buff, alpha Hercules.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I think the only character I've ever swooned over was Luka Megurine, and even then I'm pretty sure it's mostly got to do with that costume. You know, I once tried to summon her in a lucid dream and I succeeded, but she had purple hair, a much smaller frame, and the costume was replaced with something completely different. Freaking subconscious. Needless to say, the whole deal was off. Purple hair is just freaky, man. Only cotton candy - hair for me.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

so jesus died for your sins and this is how yall gonna repay him


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

I can't unsee this thread.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

gopherinferno said:


> so jesus died for your sins and this is how yall gonna repay him


That reminds. Sexy anime Jesus getting nailed is hot.>


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)




----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

I always liked ellie. I could potentially make an exception for her.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

JustThisGuy said:


> That reminds. Sexy anime Jesus getting nailed is hot.>


take a look at your future


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

gopherinferno said:


> take a look at your future


Giggity.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

JustThisGuy said:


> Giggity.


it might not be too late for you http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/the-gospel-good-news-of-jesus-christ-1556609/


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

When I saw the title of this thread, this character immediately came to mind.

























Hooray for sexy cartoon characters!


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Hooray for sexy cartoon characters!


damn sun u dun reminded me of ma hunni elastigirl hnnnnnng


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sandy from Spongebob
Jessica Rabbit
Snow White
Joanne Dark from Perfect Dark


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Raven from teen titans.
Com'on...all she wears is a bikini and a cape. Just enough to make it past a childrens cartoon.
Plus I love the emo/goth vibe.
We could vibe well together...
It's always the quiet ones


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

This doesn't count as zoophilia, right?


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

sio said:


> This doesn't count as zoophilia, right?


Is that meant to be a... squid? :sus


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Xisha said:


> Is that meant to be a... squid? :sus


It's handsome Squidward ... so, yes!


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

I would just like to apologize for making such a demented, childhood-crushing thread.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

This thread hurts my childhood so much.



Baldy Nohairs said:


> It's handsome Squidward  ... so, yes!


I seriously cannot think of anything weirder looking than this right now.



Baldy Nohairs said:


>


NO. You stay away from this Kim! Take the Kardashian one instead.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Xisha said:


> Baldy Nohairs said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yeah, stay away from Kim!

...because everyone knows that Shego was waaaay cuter


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

http://www.dorkly.com/post/67042/if...10154986629705136&fb_action_types=og.comments Jasmine always my favorite. so exotic and beautiful, and such expression and attitude to go along with it


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

sio said:


> Yeah, stay away from Kim!
> 
> ...because everyone knows that Shego was waaaay cuter


Kim K is kinda ugly imo lol.

Meh, I still like the red headed Kim more


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

She's really sexy imo...

Probably the #1 I'd "do" on all picture I've shown


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

One of the Swat Kats


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

idoughnutknow said:


>


i posted this on @bad baby's wall yesterday


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


> i posted this on @*bad baby* 's wall yesterday


That's quite the thunderbolt


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i can't choose just one.

well i mean i can, but i don't have to


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

bad baby said:


> i can't choose just one.
> 
> well i mean i can, but i don't have to


You'd Rule 34 the Hell out of all three of them at once? That's hot.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> You'd Rule 34 the Hell out of all three of them at once? That's hot.


i would in fact take all 13 of the asahina brothers all at once if that were an option... well except the 10-year-old 'cos i don't wanna go to jail ._.

lmao~~~


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

bad baby said:


> i would in fact take all 13 of the asahina brothers all at once if that were an option... well except the 10-year-old 'cos i don't wanna go to jail ._.
> 
> lmao~~~


12 brothers in a row? Going for the Guinness World Record.


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Itachi


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

^^^ reminds me of when I was obsessed with Deidara








<3


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

Erza Scarlett


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Honestly, who _wouldn't_ want to do him?


----------

